# Dark Power P10 Schrauben



## Markus_P (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo!

Da ich meine Schrauben für das Netzteil verschmissen habe und die vom Gehäuse zu kurz sind benötige ich neue

Ich habe schon herausgefunden das es ein UNC 6-32 Gewinde ist nur kenne ich die richtige Länge nicht

Kann ich die Originalen Schrauben nachbestellen?

mfg
Markus


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin Markus_P,

natürlich kannst Du die originalen Schrauben direkt über uns bekommen.
Schicke mir eine PN mit deiner Email- und Versandadresse, dann lasse ich Dir ein Angebot zukommen.

Gruß Andre


----------

